# Good Morning Fellow Americans!



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Good morning, I would like to wish all of my fellow Americans a warm and happy, belated 4th of July! 
I hope that each and every one of you had a wonderful day celebrating the freedom and the democracy in which our forfathers fought for and gave their lives to gain.

In a more modern sense lets not forget any of those still fighting for the freedom of others. I know that I sometimes felt forgotten while I was overseas "in the field" and there are a lot of young men and women who likely feel the same way.

so when the black cat wrapers are all swept up and the little red sticks have been picked up please remember to try to say something, write something or do something nice for a service member wheather that be a veteran of war or a service person keeping peace here at home. We're all in this together so let's not forget those who had to work or fight for the freedom of ourselves and the freedom of others.









SSG, D.I. Charles "Duke" Morris "This We'll Defend"
1st Cav Dark Knight
3AD Bayonet Battalion
6th Cav Training Battalion
104th Training Battalion


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

P.S. 
Most importantly.......
1) firecrackers beer and slingshots mixed are not a good idea!
2) if you're reading this you weren't drinking and driving!...Good
And....I hope that you still have all 11 of your digits (Yes I said 11) count'em guys







I almost lost that 11th one to an m80 once!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Right on Duke, my flag flys high 24/7 365 days a year. They are our very best, we pray for thier safe return.
Philly

US Army 1961-1964
D Battery 4th Missle Batalion 562nd Artillery
MP K9 Handler
1964-1967 US Army Reserves Fort Drum NY


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I like the way you guys celebrate the 4th its a shame we don't have anything like that. o and hope you all had a good time .


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> I like the way you guys celebrate the 4th its a shame we don't have anything like that. o and hope you all had a good time .


bonfire night ?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

justplainduke said:


> And....I hope that you still have all 11 of your digits (Yes I said 11) count'em guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















All digits present and accounted for here!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Let us hope the troops are brought home soon. I hope the rumors of ground troops being sent to Libya this fall are not true.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> P.S.
> Most importantly.......
> 1) firecrackers beer and slingshots mixed are not a good idea!
> 2) if you're reading this you weren't drinking and driving!...Good
> ...


Justplainduke have you ever questioned the mission? Have you or a fellow soldier ever thought of who benefits from war? Is it better not to think about that and only focus on coming home? I'm curious.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I did not know that there was a country name America. Is there one?? I know a continent....


----------

